# 300 win mag



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I just bought a savage .300 win mag and was wondering what the best over all round to shoot? Thanks


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Depends what you want to do with it? Is it for fun, elk, deer, moose, chipmunks?  I have a Remington 700, 180 grains is probably the most popular choice. Brand comes down to preference, if you reload your own you get the best results obviously.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

You'll probably get more interest in this thread if you'll put it where it belongs.... in the firearms section.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i dont think that gun is quite big enough for hunting chipmunks... probably need to get something a little bigger for those critters...


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Depends the game, remember big caliber big grain! 8)


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks I will be reloading after I get the stuff to reload for it! I will be hunting big game such as elk,deer,moose and chipmunks, and coyotes. It time to retire my 30-06 it's done me proud but I needed a lighter weight gun. So my wife and inlaws bought me it for my birthday thanks honey!


----------



## magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> You'll probably get more interest in this thread if you'll put it where it belongs.... in the firearms section.


Fishrmn is right...this section is reserved for threads that bash SFW, DWR, the Federal Gov, ..etc... etc. Not sure where one would post anything about "Big Game" hunting. 

I would think any bonded bullet from Nosler, Speer, or Hornady in 180gr would be a good all around for the 300 Win Mag.


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

A 200 grain Nosler Accubond over 73 grains of Reloader 22. Good Moose, Elk, Kudu, and chipmonk medicine.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I moved this to firearms. 

Good advise so far. The 300 is a nice round. Enjoy it. 

I'd throw in my .02 for a 180 grain bullet.

Gary


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Acually it depends on what your gun likes to shoot. Buy several different brands of ammo and see which one shoots the best. Sometimes there's a big difference and sometimes there isn't.
When you get ready to reload you'll likely find an even more accurate load.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

+1 on what Langbow said. I got a 300 Win and wanted to shoot the 200 Accubond. Unfortunately, the gun would really never shoot them well. On the other hand, it shoots 180 TTSX and Scirocco bullets under an inch at very good velocities for a 300 win staying well within pressure constraints. My best load is 75.5 grns of IMR7828 behind a 180TTSX for 3100fps and consistent 3/4" groups. Dropped a hefty buck in the central unit last year like lightning.-----SS


----------

